# Java3D: 3D Model Editor



## tntbc (26. Jan 2009)

Guten Abend.

Ich habe vor ein kleines Spiel mit Java3D zu bauen. Nun stehe ich vor dem Problem, dass ich nicht umbedingt jedes 3D Objekt per Hand coden möchte und bin daher auf der Suche nach einem Editor der einfach zu benutzen ist und der in ein Format exportieren kann, dass ich ohne Probleme in Java3D importieren kann!
Ist wie Kinderüberraschung ich weis. Nun frage ich mich ob jemand so ein Editor kennt oder ihr mit Tipps und erfahrungsberichte geben könntet!


Gruß TNTBC


----------



## 0x7F800000 (26. Jan 2009)

Blender, Maya, 3D Max, Milkshape und wie die alle heißen. das meiste ist afaik größtenteils kostenlos. Würde mich jetzt mal auch interessieren, deine frage hat mich eben grade dazu veranlasst, spontan Blender zu installieren. Mal guggen... 

edit: uiuiuii... viele klitzekleine buttons, irgendein Würfel schwebt herum^^ na dass wird ja interessant


----------



## Luz (27. Jan 2009)

solang man .obj dateien exportieren kann bekommt man es mit java3d problemlos importiert. Bei Blender musste man glaub ich die erste Zeile aus der .obj vorher rauslöschen.
( bsp.: http://derluzi.de.funpic.de/test/obj/knochen.obj )


----------



## Marco13 (27. Jan 2009)

Dass jetzt jemand Blender empfiehlt, hatte ich schon befürchtet. Ich hatte es auch mal ausprobiert, und mein Resümee war: VON Fachidioten FÜR Fachidioten. Das ist nicht abwertend gemeint: Wenn man damit umgehen kann, kann man sicher sehr effizient und schnell damit spektakuläre Sachen machen - aber die Einarbeitungszeit ist vermutlich enorm. (Ich bin ja ein Fan von 3DStudio Max: Man macht einfach ganz Intuitiv das, was man machen will, und fertig - Tutorials und Handbücher braucht man da (wenn man nicht gerade einen Spielfilm mit Partikeleffekten und animierten Charakteren machen will) lange Zeit erstmal nicht. Der Nachteil: Es ist sch...... teuer....  )


----------



## Drake (27. Jan 2009)

Hi,

ich arbeite seid ca einem halben Jahr mit zwei weiteren Kollegen an einem 3D-Projekt. Java3D wurde recht schnell durch jME ersetzt und fürs modeling kommt Blender zum Einsatz.

Zu Blender:
Mit Blender hast du die Garantie, jede Kinderkrankheit bei 3D-Modellen aus zu merzen, weil du über jede einmal stolpern wirst.   
Nein, mal im ernst, Blender ist ein vielfältiges Programm (vom modeling bis zum animierten Film), welches einen Aufgrund dessen erst einmal mit Funktionen erschlägt, was eine gewisse Einarbeitungszeit erfordert. 
Hat man diese Hürde einmal genommen (std. auf youtube mit tuts verbracht), und die Steuerung einmal verstanden erfolgt das modeling irgendwann intuitiv. 

Wer Starcraft mag wird Blender lieben, denn ist alles andere als ein low apm mouse only Spiel.  

Blender ist halt anders, die genannten Punkte können sowohl als pro wie auch als contra angesehen werden, wobei ein Vorteil bleibt, es ist frei.

mfg
Drake


----------

